# Voer



## Charles B (Nov 6, 2007)

Watter voer is die beste om by skuilings te gooi veral vir Blouwildebeeste en rooibokke .Is Lusern die beste of kan ek iets anders probeer


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Lucern is still the best for Wildebeest and they seem quite partial to Boskos pellets. Impala don't generally come in to feed but a nice Urea free mineral lick or salt is the ticket.:wink:


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Ek weet dat sommige gebruik “kuilvoer” (Suger grays + Mielies) gemeng met lusern, maar ek is net 'n dom Amerikaner.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bayfield said:


> maar ek is net 'n dom Amerikaner.


Wat blerie goed Afrikaans begin praat. :rock:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Bayfield said:


> Ek weet dat sommige gebruik “kuilvoer” (Suger grays + Mielies) gemeng met lusern, maar ek is net 'n dom Amerikaner.


Must have been a South African, Very good though!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Must have been a South African, Very good though!!!!!!!!!!


Baie dankie!!
Jammer, dit is geen Suid-Afrikaners rondom hier nie.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bayfield said:


> Ek weet dat sommige gebruik “kuilvoer” (Suger grays + Mielies) gemeng met lusern, *maar ek is net 'n dom Amerikaner*.


Daar is dit nou.....

Die eerste een wat erken dat hulle dom is....

Sorry,

Ek werk elke dag met die Yanks en sommige van hulle frustreer die 11:1:11 uit my uit.

Bayfield,

How did you learn the taal???


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Gerhard,

I just puchased a language course from Amazone ( 2 CD's and a text book).
But I have actually learned the most just by reading the South African forums, following the discussions between you guys. I have also created my own dictionary by using what is available on the internet.

Like I have said before, I have fallen in love with your country, and out of respect for you people, I feel that I at least should learn your language. Hope I don't offend anyone by my feeble attempts at Afrikaans.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bayfield said:


> Gerhard,
> 
> I just puchased a language course from Amazone ( 2 CD's and a text book).
> But I have actually learned the most just by reading the South African forums, following the discussions between you guys. I have also created my own dictionary by using what is available on the internet.
> ...


Boet,

You are welcome here along the camp fire any time.

If you are not sure of something please send me an PM or email:

[email protected] 

and I will help you. :wink:

Groete van Dubai


----------

